# Bajaj Discover 135 DTSi or Bajaj XCD 125 DTS-Si??



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Recently on 25th January, my Discover 125 bike got stolen  . Well its been about 19 days since then and i am really missin my baby, especially in Delhi. Due to this i had to skip 2 Microsoft Seminars that happened here.

Now, after all the bad feeling, i have to purchase a new bike as soon as i get final report from police and insurance cover. Since i am a Bajaj fan, it is sure that i'll go for it. But i am confused about Discover and the recent one, XCD. Any Pulsar model is out of question coz i can't afford its fuel "efficiency" 

Discover, i have tried and tested myself, but i had the 125cc version. The one now available in the market is 135cc. I was happy with the performance of 125cc but with Discover i dont have choice. i have a feeling that this increase in power will decrease the mileage by atleast 5km/l. Does somebody has any experience with Discover 135 of greater then 3 months? What mileage are you getting?

XCD, is 125cc with DTS-Si tech, which is Bajaj's stance towards a more fuel efficient engine. Now i think while increasing fuel efficiency almost always decreases performance, although Bajaj is quoting that they have made other enhancements like reduced weight of engine parts rather than cutting on performance. If somebody have a XCD then please post your experience with it. Again, if your experience is 3 months or greater, it'll be of more importance since bike's performance can only be really tested after that.  What is the mileage you are getting and how about its power? does engine works perfectly well at speeds around 60-80 kmph or does it sounds too much?

Please help me guys, i am very confused, but i want to make an informed decision, and thats why i turned to my trustworthy friends, you guys . Please help me.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 16, 2008)

Come on Guys, No reply at all??


----------



## krazzy (Feb 16, 2008)

Discover's 125cc engine offers the right mixture of performance and fuel efficiency. On the other hand XCD's engine is only tuned for max fuel efficiency and hence lacks the performance of Discover. Both bikes have equally good ride and handling however XCD is lighter and hence more nimble in city traffic. XCD also has a fully digital instrumentation compared to Discover's analogue unit.

It really depends on you whether you prefer more mileage (XCD) or higher performance (Discover). IMO discover is a better overall package.


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 18, 2008)

i have a Discover 125 too and when buying a bike for my bro, I test rode the XCD and the 135. When I rode the XCD, I got the feeling of riding a Kinetic or luna. The throttle was unresponsive, the bike was too light and may god help you if you go into a pothole at a decent speed.

The 135 will cut your mileage by atleast 3 kms but the pleasure of riding it is better than the XCD. A broader back tyre means more road grip, the throttle is responsive and the bike is just a wee bit heavier than your discover, its slightly higher from the ground too.

The reason I choose the 135 was cuz though the mileage will decrease a bit, it will atleast not make you feel perminantly miserable when you ride your bike.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 18, 2008)

Asfaq said:


> i have a Discover 125 too and when buying a bike for my bro, I test rode the XCD and the 135. When I rode the XCD, I got the feeling of riding a Kinetic or luna. The throttle was unresponsive, the bike was too light and may god help you if you go into a pothole at a decent speed.
> 
> The 135 will cut your mileage by atleast 3 kms but the pleasure of riding it is better than the XCD. A broader back tyre means more road grip, the throttle is responsive and the bike is just a wee bit heavier than your discover, its slightly higher from the ground too.
> 
> The reason I choose the 135 was cuz though the mileage will decrease a bit, it will atleast not make you feel perminantly miserable when you ride your bike.




Thanks asfaq, this was the response i was waiting for. you saved my day. thanks a lot!


----------

